# Diminutivo de "país"



## sntgo11

*País*

¿Alguien sabe cuál sería el diminutivo correcto para esta palabra?


*La palabra a consultar debe figurar en el texto de la consulta. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## jazyk

Paisito: Idioma español, manual para resolver dudas al instante


----------



## Circunflejo

jazyk said:


> Paisito



Yo diría paísito aunque la forma más usual parece ser la que citó usted.


----------



## Calambur

sntgo11 said:


> *País*
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cuál sería el diminutivo correcto para esta palabra?​


​Hola.

Por mi barrio, "paisito" (otro no se me ocurre).

Saludos._

---



Circunflejo said:


> Yo diría paísito...


----------



## Aviador

_Paisillo_, _paisete_, _paisuelo_, _paisucho_... , todos con un matiz despectivo o peyorativo que _paisito_ aparentemente no tiene.


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> _Paisillo_, _paisete_, _paisuelo_, _paisucho_... , todos con un matiz despectivo o peyorativo que _paisito_ aparentemente no tiene.


Sí, sí, por supuesto. Se me pasaron de un "plumazo" todos los despectivos/peyorativos (es que soy _taan_ buena...).

Saludos._


----------



## Ciprianus

También hay muchos paisicos tropicales muy boniticos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Calambur said:


>



Paisito implica la pronunciación de pai en una sola sílaba; es decir, es una palabra trisílaba pai-si-to. Yo país lo pronuncio en dos sílabas (pa-ís) y, al formar el diminutivo, mantengo la ruptura del diptongo por lo que pasa a ser cuatrisílaba pa-í-si-to. Como dije en mi mensaje anterior, no es lo más usual. Sin embargo tampoco es algo que haga yo solo puesto que el CREA (Real Academia Española - CREA) da un resultado para paísito así que somos al menos dos...


----------



## Señor K

"Paísito", jamás (con el perdón de Circunflejo y el CREA ).

"Paisito"... trisílabo.


----------



## jsvillar

Antiguamente, y todavía para poemas, se usaba la diéresis para romper el diptongo sin acentuar la sílaba. Así que no sería 'paísito' sino 'païsito'.
http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=ZgS9DXJ6bD6ya6OXra


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Señor K said:


> "Paísito", jamás (con el perdón de Circunflejo y el CREA ).
> 
> "Paisito"... trisílabo.



No se me habría ocurrido nunca hacer cuatro sílabas ahí... 

Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

A mí me suena muy raro *paísito*, no por el número de sílabas, sino por que la tónica sea la segunda. Que *país* sea palabra aguda y su diminutivo esdrújulo, no me podéis negar que es extraño. Pero bueno, a ver si entre todos encontramos más ejemplos . . . .


----------



## anahiseri

jsvillar said:


> Antiguamente, y todavía para poemas, se usaba la diéresis para romper el diptongo sin acentuar la sílaba. Así que no sería 'paísito' sino 'païsito'.
> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=ZgS9DXJ6bD6ya6OXra



Estoy de acuerdo.
Lo leo ahora después de haber mandado mi mensaje. No se me había ocurrido.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

anahiseri said:


> Estoy de acuerdo.


Yo también, pero en esto:


jsvillar said:


> *Antiguamente*, y todavía para poemas, se usaba la diéresis


Hoy día resultaría anacrónico, cuando no directamente incorrecto, usar diéresis en castellano...

Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Yo también, pero en esto:
> 
> Hoy día resultaría anacrónico, cuando no directamente incorrecto, usar diéresis en castellano...
> 
> Saludos



Entonces, ¿tú no pones diéresis en "lingüística"?


----------



## Señor K

Sé que Miguel se puede defender solito (y por Pachamama que lo hace bien), pero creo que se refería al uso de la diéresis en la "i", Anahiseri.

Ahora, si se refiere a todo el abanico de usos... les avisaré a los pingüinos.


----------



## anahiseri

Señor K said:


> Sé que Miguel se puede defender solito (y por Pachamama que lo hace bien), pero creo que s erefería al uso de la diéresis en la "i", Anahiseri.
> 
> Ahora, si se refiere a todo el abanico de usos... les avisaré a los pingüinos.


----------



## Calambur

Circunflejo said:


> Paisito implica la pronunciación de pai en una sola sílaba; es decir, es una palabra trisílaba pai-si-to. Yo país lo pronuncio en dos sílabas (pa-ís) y, al formar el diminutivo, mantengo la ruptura del diptongo por lo que pasa a ser cuatrisílaba pa-í-si-to.


Como gustes... Igual te vamos a entender.

Pero por si hay alguien más que no sepa cómo acentuar las palabras en estos casos, transcribo lo que dice el _Diccionario de uso del español_, Moliner, ed. Gredos, cuando se refiere a la formación de diminutivos:



> *8. Formación*
> 
> Respecto a la formación de las palabras diminutivas, conviene advertir en primer lugar que los sufijos son siempre acentuados; por tanto, por un lado, la palabra, una vez modificada, *tiene que resultar grave o aguda*; y, por otro, el sufijo no forma diptongo con una vocal precedente: ‘carrerilla, papaíto, monín’. Se conserva la vocal acentuada, tanto si es final como si precede a otra final átona, pero, naturalmente, al ser el sufijo acentuado, perdiendo el acento: ‘mamaíta, ‘tiita [tiíta]’. A veces, se intercala entre ambas una _l_ o una _t:_ ‘cafetito, Joselito’. Cuando la palabra acaba en vocal o diptongo átonos, suele perderse la vocal última: ‘armarito, estatuilla, Venezuela’. Con palabras que acaban en _n_ o _r,_ se intercala _c_ o _z_ delante del sufijo: ‘Carmencita, ladronzuelo, mujercita, mejorcito’; pero en palabras agudas hay muchas excepciones: ‘alfilerito, carbonilla’. Con los monosílabos se intercala el grupo _-ec-_: ‘florecilla, panecillo, vocecita’; son excepciones los nombres propios: ‘Luisito, Blasillo, Juanito’. Algunos bisílabos tienen esta misma terminación: ‘padrecito, frailecillo, sobrecito’. El sufijo _-uelo_ se hace preceder de una _h_ para unirlo a una vocal acentuada: ‘aldehuela, correhuela’. Y, en otros casos, de los grupos _- ich-_ o _-iz-:_ ‘barquichuelo, pañizuelo’.



Eso dice "la Señora" (que me merece el mayor de los respetos).  El subrayado lo agregué yo.

Saludos._


----------



## Graciela J

Circunflejo said:


> Paisito implica la pronunciación de pai en una sola sílaba; es decir, es una palabra trisílaba pai-si-to. Yo país lo pronuncio en dos sílabas (pa-ís) y, al formar el diminutivo, mantengo la ruptura del diptongo por lo que pasa a ser cuatrisílaba pa-í-si-to. Como dije en mi mensaje anterior, no es lo más usual. Sin embargo tampoco es algo que haga yo solo puesto que el CREA (Real Academia Española - CREA) da un resultado para paísito así que somos al menos dos...



¿Entonces tú dices "ra-í-ci-lla" para mantener la ruptura del diptongo de "raíz? 

*raicilla*

1. f. Bot. Cada una de las ramificaciones del cuerpo principal de la raíz de una planta.

2. f. Bot. Órgano del embrión de la planta del que se forma la raíz.


----------



## Circunflejo

jsvillar said:


> Antiguamente, y todavía para poemas, se usaba la diéresis para romper el diptongo sin acentuar la sílaba. Así que no sería 'paísito' sino 'païsito'.



Ya pero en ese caso pa-ï-si-to es cuatrisílaba pero llana y yo la pronuncio esdrújula pa-í-si-to.



Calambur said:


> Pero por si hay alguien más que no sepa cómo acentuar las palabras en estos casos



Yo sé cómo se acentúan las palabras. Aquellos que estén aprendiendo, pueden consultar lo que dice el DPD al respecto: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=tilde Otra cosa distinta es que yo pronuncie distinto que ustedes (y por lo que se ve que doña María Moliner) y, por tanto, acentúe gráficamente distinto a como lo hacen ustedes. Cabe recordar, como puede verse en el enlace al DPD que he proporcionado que aunque ahora la RAE dice que no se deben acentuar palabras como guion también dice que es "admisible" que las acentuemos quienes las pronunciamos nítidamente bisílabas.



Graciela J said:


> ¿Entonces tú dices "ra-í-ci-lla" para mantener la ruptura del diptongo de "raíz?



Creo que es una palabra que no he dicho en mi vida pero he hecho la prueba y sí que digo ra-í-ci-lla.

En Google libros encontrarán ejemplos de uso tanto de paísito como de raícilla. Son muchos menos que los que hay de paisito y raicilla pero las minorías también existimos.


----------



## anahiseri

anahiseri said:


> A mí me suena muy raro *paísito*, no por el número de sílabas, sino por que la tónica sea la segunda. Que *país* sea palabra aguda y su diminutivo esdrújulo, no me podéis negar que es extraño.


me alegro de haber coincidido, sin proponérmelo, con la "SEÑORA", que dice:
Respecto a la formación de las palabras diminutivas, conviene advertir en primer lugar que los sufijos son siempre acentuados; por tanto, por un lado, la palabra, una vez modificada, *tiene que resultar grave o aguda*;
De acuerdo con esto, habrá que decir pai-si-to.
De todos modos, seamos sinceros:
¿realmente se nota la diferencia de pronunciación entre *pai-si-to* y  *pa-ì-si-to?*


----------



## Circunflejo

anahiseri said:


> me alegro de haber coincidido, sin proponérmelo, con la "SEÑORA", que dice:
> Respecto a la formación de las palabras diminutivas, conviene advertir en primer lugar que los sufijos son siempre acentuados; por tanto, por un lado, la palabra, una vez modificada, *tiene que resultar grave o aguda*;
> De acuerdo con esto, habrá que decir pai-si-to.



Pues mire, no solo no tengo intención de decir pai-si-to sino que además me va a permitir que niegue la mayor. ¿Acaso no es versículo un diminutivo? ¿Acaso no es también una palabra esdrújula?


----------



## Aviador

anahiseri said:


> ... De todos modos, seamos sinceros:
> ¿realmente se nota la diferencia de pronunciación entre *pai-si-to* y  *pa-ì-si-to?*


Sí, absolutamente, por lo menos para mis oídos la diferencia es clarísima. La prosodia de _paisito_ es como la de _Jaimito_ y la de _paísito_ como la de _carísimo_.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bueno, cuando decimos _paisito_, dejamos de decir país y decimos algo que suena a la palabra inglesa "pays" (pais+íto), pero es entendible que la forma personal de alguien pueda producir una pronunciación que es país+ito (no pay). Y si lo intentamos, nos sale.


----------



## jorgema

Me parece entender que lo que dice la Sra. Moliner es que en estos casos el sufijo diminutivo es el que siempre carga con el acento, cancelando cualquier otro que tuviera la palabra base. No importa que _país _sea palabra aguda, el diminutivo será grave por la fuerza del acento del sufijo. Y _versículo _pudo haber sido diminutivo en latín, pero en español no lo es; y su diminutivo, si se quisiera formarlo, sería grave o agudo (¿versiculito? ¿versiculín? )


----------



## anahiseri

Aviador said:


> Sí, absolutamente, por lo menos para mis oídos la diferencia es clarísima. La prosodia de _paisito_ es como la de _Jaimito_ y la de _paísito_ como la de _carísimo_.


Aviador lo ha explicado muy bien y me saca de dudas, pero por otra parte me confirma que yo jamás pronunciaría el diminutivo de "país" con cuatro sílabas y como palabra esdrújula, modelo *carísimo.*

Haré una encuesta a mi alrededor (Valencia, España). Dudo de que nadie lo pronuncie así, en plan tetrasilábico.


----------



## jsvillar

Tetrasilábico sí se puede pronunciar, haciendo un hiato: pa-i-si-to. Lo que pasa que en español sólo se pueden romper los diptongos mediante un acento (gui-ón vs. guion) y en este caso no se puede usar el acento. Así que no hay manera de escribirlo (excepto en versos, usando la diéresis).
Lo que yo no veo es esdrújula: pa-í-si-to.

Y este hilo ha servido para que esté yo sólo, pronunciando en mi cabeza como un tonto: 'pai-si-to pa-i-si-to, pai-si-to...'. Y curiosamente creo que voto por tetrasílaba (pero por supuesto llana).


----------



## Circunflejo

Agradezco las aportaciones de todos. Me han hecho reflexionar al respecto y he llegado a algunas conclusiones aunque todavía me queda alguna duda. 

Yo lo pronuncio cuatrisílabo pero no esdrújulo. Pensaba que era esdrújulo pero después de repetir muchas veces las distintas posibilidades he llegado a la conclusión de que no lo es. Les pido disculpas por el error.

Como consecuencia de mi "descubrimiento", me uno a la grafía paisito propuesta por todos ustedes por los motivos que dio @jsvillar 


jsvillar said:


> Tetrasilábico sí se puede pronunciar, haciendo un hiato: pa-i-si-to. Lo que pasa que en español sólo se pueden romper los diptongos mediante un acento (gui-ón vs. guion) y en este caso no se puede usar el acento. Así que no hay manera de escribirlo (excepto en versos, usando la diéresis).



Lo que no acabo de tener claro es si la pronunciación que hago es llana pa-i-SI-to o si, al igual que los adverbios terminados en -mente, tiene una doble acentuación pa-I-SI-to pero esto no afectaría a la grafía.

Creo que era la primera vez que escribía el diminutivo de una palabra con una tilde que _rompiera_ un hiato y he revolucionado al foro con mi primer mensaje y mi empeño en defenderlo... hasta que me percaté de mi error. Espero que haya sido positivo para todos.


----------



## Señor K

La discusión siempre es buena (no, no mata el alma ni la envenena), Circunflejo.

Fue entretenido (¿qué "fue"? ¡es! si la cosa no ha terminado) leer este hilo.


----------



## fabianpacheco

Para mí y por regla general, la palabra válida sería "paisito" en 3 sílabas ya que al suprimirse la tilde en la i de la palabra origen "país" se forma el diptongo ai. Por lo tanto sería "pai-si-to" acentuándose en la segunda sílaba.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Además de todo lo ya dicho creo que las reglas de formación de palabras y su correspondiente cambio de acentuación o no, no deberían hacer acepción del tipo de palabra acentuada, o sea si es verbo, sustantivo, adjetivo, diminutivo, gentilicio, etc. 
Si podemos hacer paísito de país, ¿les parece que podemos hacer parísino de París? Creo que quedaría muy _gauche._..


----------



## swift

No estoy seguro de seguir tu razonamiento, @Kaxgufen.


----------



## Kaxgufen

swift said:


> No estoy seguro de seguir tu razonamiento, @Kaxgufen.


No es obligación @swift


----------



## swift

Bah. Si no estás participando para darte a entender… 😅 Lo que no entiendo es lo de “hacer acepción” y lo de “parísino”. ¿Qué es lo que querés decir con ese ejemplo de París? Creo que el hilo va de diminutivos.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Creo (ya me corregirá Kaxgufen si no es así) que lo que quiere decir es que en la formación de un diminutivo, el de "país", en el caso del hilo, no tiene trascendencia dónde lleva el acento la palabra original; y que así como sería una estupidez formar el gentilicio "*par*í*sino" porque París lleva la tilde en la "i", sería igual de absurdo acentuar el diminutivo de país como "*pa*í*sito".

Un saludo


----------



## swift

¡Ah! Eso tiene sentido.  Sí, en definitiva, los casos en que el acento ortográfico se traslada al derivado son muy reducidos: los adverbios en –mente, ya mencionados.

El acento prosódico de los diminutivos en –ito siempre recae en la penúltima sílaba y, por ser acabados en vocal (o en -s, cuando se pluralizan), no admiten tildes según nuestro sistema ortográfico. Todas las palabras tienen un acento primario y uno secundario, pero este último no requiere marcas diacríticas. Tendríamos que andar poniendo diéresis por doquier y a gusto del consumidor. 
Comentario post-edición:
Agregué “en –ito” para evitar confusiones.


----------



## Circunflejo

swift said:


> El acento prosódico de los diminutivos siempre recae en la penúltima sílaba y, por ser acabados en vocal (o en -s, cuando se pluralizan), no admiten tildes según nuestro sistema ortográfico.


Eso de que el acento prosódico de un diminutivo siempre recae en la penúltima sílaba y eso de que los diminutivos siempre acaban en vocal o ese no se ajusta a la realidad. Ejemplo: pequeñín.


----------



## Rocko!

Ajá, hoy diré "pais-cito", mañana otra cosa. Los acentos y las pronunciaciones se contagian, me había olvidado. Lo recuerdo de una oficina donde todos iniciamos hablando cada quien a su estilo y con los años terminamos hablando parecido, especialmente en la entonación.


----------



## Doraemon-

Rocko! said:


> Ajá, hoy diré "pais-cito", mañana otra cosa. Los acentos y las pronunciaciones se contagian, me había olvidado. Lo recuerdo de una oficina donde todos iniciamos hablando cada quien a su estilo y con los años terminamos hablando parecido, especialmente en la entonación.



Como hablante de zonas donde distinguimos c/s, ya te digo yo que no. De país, paisito, nunca paiscito. Un diminutivo de S a SC...


----------

